# Anyone on here trap turtles? I just picked up my first trap.



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Been thinking about trying my hand at turtles, and today I took the first step. Picked up my first trap from local net maker. It should last a good long while.
So who on here still traps turtles? Got any pointers to share? Or maybe some stories and pics?


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Road kill groundhogs make good bait (cut up, of course. So does venison.)


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I like to use smaller carp for bait. Chicken works well too.

Turtles are everywhere. Personally, I only take what I need and will relocate the rest. They're old critters and I have a lot of respect for them. Use everything on them - meat, shell, claws, and even the skin (lots of guys want it for traditional bow grips).

Once you catch a keeper, put it in a 55 gallon drum with enough water so it can submerge and change it's water everyday for a week before processing. I feel it allows the turtle to purge some of the crud (not sure it actually does anything but makes me feel better).

Keep the bait in the center of the trap so smaller turtles and fish cannot pick away at it from the outside.

I've never used a net style trap, so let us know how it works!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

old professor said:


> Road kill groundhogs make good bait (cut up, of course. So does venison.)


I'm not going to use what little venison I have left to bait a turtle.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> I like to use smaller carp for bait. Chicken works well too.
> 
> Turtles are everywhere. Personally, I only take what I need and will relocate the rest. They're old critters and I have a lot of respect for them. Use everything on them - meat, shell, claws, and even the skin (lots of guys want it for traditional bow grips).
> 
> ...


Those are some pissed off critters.


----------



## Blackhawk294 (May 1, 2011)

Awesome Jason.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> Those are some pissed off critters.


That was 90 lbs of smiling turtles


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I always use small panfish any kind of fish cut it down the belly so guts are hanging out


----------



## walleye intern (Feb 11, 2015)

Are they pissed off or smiling for the camera?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I just set my trap out for the first. Can't wait to post pictures of my first turtle.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice trap. I did a lot of trapping years ago. might want to set trap a little deeper and make sure bait is in the water to spread the scent out and they will come. You only need a few inches above water so they can breath. I used cut suckers or any cut fish I had at the time. Keep your bait fresh and change it out daily. Just keep moving them around until you find them. I cant see in your pic real well if you are using a mesh bait bag. They will absolutely destroy a mesh bag so you may want to make one out of expanded metal with a top so it lasts longer. Small ponds can hold a lot of turtles. we asked a farmer one year if we could trap his 4 acre pond and got 70 (seven-zero) out of it. pulled a trap the first trip and there were seven in it!!! 
Good luck!

Barry.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

After almost a 24 hour soak, I came up empty today. Most of my bait was gone too. The creek I've got my trap set in isn't very deep, most places it's only knee high. And with submerged logs all over, it's not real easy getting it any deeper. My bait was set right at the surface, most of it being in the water.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 31, 2009)

jsbowman said:


> After almost a 24 hour soak, I came up empty today. Most of my bait was gone too. The creek I've got my trap set in isn't very deep, most places it's only knee high. And with submerged logs all over, it's not real easy getting it any deeper. My bait was set right at the surface, most of it being in the water.


Creeks can be tough because you are only sending scent downstream and they may not be near enough to get to it. Keep trying and find some farm ponds that you can try out or a lake where you know the riparian owners.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Making some adjustments to the new trap. Checked it again this morning to find an empty bait bag, and no turtles. Looks like my trap was staying open just enough to allow for escaping. Should be good now, but the only way to know for sure is to catch something.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 31, 2009)

jsbowman said:


> Making some adjustments to the new trap. Checked it again this morning to find an empty bait bag, and no turtles. Looks like my trap was staying open just enough to allow for escaping. Should be good now, but the only way to know for sure is to catch something.


A longer trap may help in keeping the bait stealers from just sitting in the opening and stretching their loooong necks out to reach the bait without entering. Also a metal mesh bait holder will make it impossible for them to eat the bait so they would be more tempted to fully enter the trap.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

The trap I have is just shy of 4 feet long. Definitely going to look into a metal bait bag though, thank you.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Caught my first turtle today, too bad it was the wrong kind.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Take some rabbit wire with the small squares put a couple small gills cut belly open then fold the wire up they can't get at it but will smell it wire it to trap fish works best I've used liver to


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

How long is too long to trap the same spot for turtles?


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 31, 2009)

jsbowman said:


> How long is too long to trap the same spot for turtles?


If they don't find your bait in a couple of days.....move on.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd move it. You've soaked long enough.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

My trap keeps coming up empty. No bait, no turtles. This last time, after more adjustments to the door, I found my trap collapsed and empty. 
Going to try my buddy's trap there later this week.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Anyone have a large snapping turtle shell that they would like to sell ? I would like one for my cabin wall. Will be at the Woods-n-Water in Imlay City the 2nd weekend in Sept. if you happen to be going to the event. PMs welcomed. Thanks in advance if you can spread the word for me to a trapper.

L & O


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 31, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Anyone have a large snapping turtle shell that they would like to sell ? I would like one for my cabin wall. Will be at the Woods-n-Water in Imlay City the 2nd weekend in Sept. if you happen to be going to the event. PMs welcomed. Thanks in advance if you can spread the word for me to a trapper.
> 
> L & O


Per the fishing guide it is illegal to:

Buy or sell fish or parts of fish, reptiles,
amphibians or crayfish taken under a sport
fishing license.

I remember awhile back the DNR shutting down someone doing just that at a flea market or craft show. Confiscating all his goods and I don't know what they did beyond that.

That's not to say that you can't find someone to give you one as I have a couple above my mantle and once cleaned up they are quite attractive, but they are a lot of work to clean, seal and coat with urethane.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

If anyone would like to give me a large turtle shell, I would like to buy you a burger n beverage at the Woods-n-Water show. Or trade antler sheds for a shell.

L & O


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

My traps are trap door style. Use cheap chicken legs for bait. Should have a turtle or 2 everyday.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Anybody watch Michigan out of doors last night? They had a couple guys catching turtles by going around lake shallows in a boat then jumping in and grabbing them by the tail when they saw one.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am hoping to make a trap and try my hand at turtle trapping for the first time this year if work ever gives me time been wanting ti do it the last fee years anybody got tips on building a trap


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I finally managed to catch something! Two snappers, both of them were under sized, and released. I've got my trap soaking in the same area in hopes of something bigger.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

what is the legal size?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

15" for a snapper.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> If anyone would like to give me a large turtle shell, I would like to buy you a burger n beverage at the Woods-n-Water show. Or trade antler sheds for a shell.
> 
> L & O


quoting myself. Still looking for a large shell for my cabin wall.

L & O


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> quoting myself. Still looking for a large shell for my cabin wall.
> 
> L & O


If I can catch 2 before the season ends, I'll put your name on one L&O.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Allow me to correct myself please. Leagal size for snapping turtles is 13". Must have had an old guide book in my truck.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I have always wanted to try this. What is considered a big snapper? How much would a 13"er weigh?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

From what my buddy says, a 20" turtle is a big one. Her's the one who got me into it. I have no idea what a 13"er would weigh, since these two were my first. Maybe I'll be able to let you know later this week.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

It's been a week since I've had a turtle in my trap. It will soak for one more day, and if it's still empty I'll be finding a new spot. I have found a couple of surprises in it though. When I checked it Friday morning there was a pike in it. Yesterday there was a sucker.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Firefighter said:


> I like to use smaller carp for bait. Chicken works well too.
> 
> Turtles are everywhere. Personally, I only take what I need and will relocate the rest. They're old critters and I have a lot of respect for them. Use everything on them - meat, shell, claws, and even the skin (lots of guys want it for traditional bow grips).
> 
> ...


Thems some big ol turtles!


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

No luck so far, but I've got 2 more weeks.


----------

